# Volvo L70G pushing some snow



## aasen

Some photos taken two days ago...








Best regards from North-Norway
-Haakon-


----------



## aasen

Best regards from North-Norway
-Haakon-


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What kinda plow do you use?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1904002 said:


> What kinda plow do you use?


Looks like a snow plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We need snow.


----------



## aasen

Mark Oomkes;1904002 said:


> What kinda plow do you use?


It is made in Sweden and is called YPV

http://www.ypv.se/index.php/hjullastarredskap/klaffblad

Here is a picture of the plow:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like a Blizzard 8611 on steroids. Does it angle also? Never mind I see it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

aasen;1904011 said:


> It is made in Sweden and is called YPV
> 
> http://www.ypv.se/index.php/hjullastarredskap/klaffblad
> 
> Here is a picture of the plow:
> View attachment 140520


Sweet, at least you're getting some snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1904004 said:


> Looks like a snow plow.


By golly, you're right.


----------



## SnoFarmer

aasen;1903971 said:


> View attachment 140517
> 
> 
> Best regards from North-Norway
> -Haakon-


Q, what is happening here?

It Looks like some vehicles are getting plowed in?


----------



## grandview

SnoFarmer;1904033 said:


> Q, what is happening here?
> 
> It Looks like some vehicles are getting plowed in?


That's because he's a professional,now he can charge them to dig their cars out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

aasen;1904011 said:


> It is made in Sweden and is called YPV


 I read this in a Swedish accent, that is a pretty sweed plow...


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya, sweed plow! Velkommen aasen!


----------



## Chineau

Anyone check out the twenty on foot snow blade, sweet.


----------



## aasen

Some pictures from last night. Heavy, wet snow...


----------



## aasen

One more...


----------



## Chineau

What latitude do you live at? I am in northren Canada just south of 56* parallel.


----------



## aasen

Chineau;1923417 said:


> What latitude do you live at? I am in northren Canada just south of 56* parallel.


I live just north of 67* parallel


----------



## Chineau

So is that near Trondheim?


----------



## aasen

Chineau;1929787 said:


> So is that near Trondheim?


No, It's about 700kilometeres futher north.
City is called Bodoe


----------



## Chineau

Holy frozen mukluks, that is north. Hope winter is going well.


----------



## aasen

A picture from this week. We got something like 6-7inches with heavy wet snow.
It took me 15 hours to plow my entire route, and another 12 hours cleaning up.
After that we spent a day relocating snowpiles with the bucket... Good thing we get payed by the hours!


----------



## edgeair

aasen;1904011 said:


> It is made in Sweden and is called YPV
> 
> http://www.ypv.se/index.php/hjullastarredskap/klaffblad
> 
> Here is a picture of the plow:
> View attachment 140520


Neige will want to put a live edge on that. Thumbs Up


----------



## Chineau

That is a nice outfit, I know a place that set up could make a tidy pile of money out of the white gold. Tell me that loader has a stereo in it.


----------



## aasen

Chineau;1946398 said:


> That is a nice outfit, I know a place that set up could make a tidy pile of money out of the white gold. Tell me that loader has a stereo in it.


This is our first season plowing comercially. Although the loader, with all it's different attachments, were quite expensive, it looks like we are making at least a small pile of money....
Of course it has stereo!  
One of the reasons for buying it brand new, was to get something that should be quite comfy for the operator.


----------

